# Meet the "Joker"!



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Checked my cameras this past weekend, got some nice deer on camera, then..... we got the Joker!  He's a fine specimen of the Whitetail Deer...... not! Got about a dozen pictures of him but, this one looks like he's laughing at the camera as he passes by. I think we need to put a bounty on him but, with only one buck tag a piece, he may live on!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2017)

couple nicer deer...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 30, 2017)

Either one would eat just fine.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 30, 2017)

That is one ugly deer.  Looks kinda like Hellboy on one side.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 31, 2017)

that deer in #2 looks like he needs some more to eat, ribs showing. Dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 31, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Either one would eat just fine.



 I'm going to try my best to get some fresh venison!  Good luck on the deer this season Mike!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Clipper said:


> That is one ugly deer.  Looks kinda like Hellboy on one side.



 It sure does. Had to laugh when I saw him.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> that deer in #2 looks like he needs some more to eat, ribs showing. Dave



 Wont be skinny for long. The little strip of woods I hunt is bordered by about 200 acres of standing corn and probably 1000 acres of soy beans. Plenty of food, plus the wild apple trees in the mix.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 31, 2017)

Joker......... 'all of the other white-tails,,,,, used to laugh and call him names...........'


----------



## DeereMan95 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wise words of jerry reed, somethings wrong with fred he's looking a lil thin in the skin. I thought just south Ga deer were rough looking.


----------

